# Yucky mouse



## mashed_monster (May 20, 2008)

Hi

The last twice our Royal Python (Polly) has eaten, the mouse has bled, I didn't think that dead things could bleed!

I just wondered if this is normal

Thanks


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

yep perfectly normal...even tho they are dead they still have blood!


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Especially if they decide to 'kill' it first, and drag it all over the viv and through the water bowl, and then smear it all over the glass just for fun. This is one of my cali kings hobbies!


----------



## mashed_monster (May 20, 2008)

Glad to hear it! It aint pleasant, there's blood all down the side of her hide, but I don't want to disturb her tonight.....I'll give it a wipe tomorrow and after she's had a chance to digest, I''ll give it a good clean

She's a wee toerag we just cleaned the whole viv last night

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

yes this is also my hoggies fav hobby. once there was a slight tear in the mouses belly and she chewed it up so much, by the end, she basically ate an empty mouse, as its guts n everything were smeared all over!! eeew not nice lol.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

lol, one of the white lipped pythons struck the mouse, and actually teared in in half

half was still in my forceps


----------



## baddy13 (May 18, 2005)

My royal sometimes strikes with such force that the rat comes apart. the funny thing is that this confuses her. She can smell rat all over her tub and never seems quite sure where her food is!!:lol2:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Our snake prefers them if they bleed D: I think its cause the smell is stronger -shudders-
She has had half a mouse two weeks in a row now <_< As in it had been cut full in half D: So the kitchen towel was soaked in blood -gag-

But yup C: Its normal for them to bleed. 
We had a whole bag who bled out of their noses a few months back...


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

yesh i find that sometime i get s certain 'batch' that bleed out thier noses, it always makes my snakes eat them faster.


----------



## steved (Feb 2, 2008)

I've never seen that but my BRB used to only eat if I brained it first, blood and brains all over the place...lovley


----------



## andythemonkey (Sep 15, 2008)

My corn seems to prefer them when they bleed too. As soon as the mouse is near the viv his tongue starts going crazy. If he had ears they'd definately be pricked!

Its so cool to watch, especially when they strike!


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

mashed_monster said:


> Glad to hear it! It aint pleasant, there's blood all down the side of her hide, but I don't want to disturb her tonight.....I'll give it a wipe tomorrow and after she's had a chance to digest, I''ll give it a good clean
> 
> She's a wee toerag we just cleaned the whole viv last night
> 
> Thanks a bunch.


Just remember not to move her or pick her up etc...she won't have had a chance to digest it just overnight...it will take a few days (48hours at least before any handling)...

Just thought I'd mention that incase you decided to clean her out...: victory:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

mashed_monster said:


> Hi
> 
> The last twice our Royal Python (Polly) has eaten, the mouse has bled, I didn't think that dead things could bleed!
> 
> ...


They can bleed. Blood won't clot up so good once a being is dead.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

LauraMartin said:


> yes this is also my hoggies fav hobby. once there was a slight tear in the mouses belly and she chewed it up so much, by the end, she basically ate an empty mouse, as its guts n everything were smeared all over!! eeew not nice lol.


Thought it was only one of Iains hoggies that did that! One of them always grabs it in the middle and empties it out everywhere. :lol2:


----------



## Pieluvspooh (May 11, 2008)

The last few fuzzies that my Royal had pretty much exploded guts everywhere! :mf_dribble:Its not very pleasent especially as she managed to get it all over her nose a few times as well which I never cleaned off cos she hates things going near her head! :2thumb:


----------



## langyfromswansea (Jun 1, 2008)

yes i was confussed first time i saw this


----------

